# iWeb png fix for IE



## rich25 (Oct 1, 2009)

I created a website using iWeb.  The original file was 550mb.  I was able to reduce the file down to 91mb.   But I am still experiencing sticking files in IE (older version). I looking for a .PNG fix.  I found a few fixes where the images is loaded first, but I'm not code savvy.  Any experts out there that have solved this problem

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2009)

What do you mean by "sticking files?"  What ".PNG fix" are you referring to?

The only PNG problem I know of is with IE 6 and PNG transparency, for which there's a javascript snipped you can insert into your pages to resolve this.

Can you explain in greater detail what, exactly, the problem is?


----------



## rich25 (Oct 1, 2009)

The only PNG problem I know of is with IE 6 and PNG transparency, for which there's a javascript snipped you can insert into your pages to resolve this.

The above description is accurate and the problem occurs primarily with IE 4, 5 + 6.  With regards to the javascript, is the snipped inserted within the iweb program or within the published folders.  Thanks for your response.

Richard


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2009)

There is more than just one way to "fix" PNG images for IE:

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=ie+png+fix&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

I believe you're only going to be able to "fix" PNG images in IE 6, though, as most of those code snippets and methods don't support IE 5 or IE 4.  I don't think IE 5 or IE 4 even had support for the PNG file format at all, so if you're looking to design web pages that are compatible with IE 5 and IE 4, I think using iWeb would be a bad idea as it relies heavily on PNG images.

If you choose the javascript PNG fix, then you will need to insert the code on every single HTML page that displays a PNG image.


----------



## moijk (Oct 7, 2009)

Any IE version less than 6 shouldn't even be considered as targets for anything new on the web. And ie6 barely qualifies, and our company have stopped doing any effort to make applications compatible with IE6, and barley IE7. IE8 have now become the only supported version, although highly limited due to serious drawbacks in even the latest version. Our webpages support IE6 in most cases, but pages where major target is private people can have technologies limited to IE7 or 8. But we are quite advanced here in Norway, even the most popular pages here in Norway have alerts that warns IE6 users about the lack of support.


----------



## rich25 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for your response.  That seems to be the consensus across the board.

The incompatibility issues seem to be less than 1% of my client's customer base.

Best Regards,

Richard Leon

Creative Director
www.richardleonphotography.com


----------



## Johnclassick (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not a programmer, and I've been trying for days to fix this problem. I've read all the forums and seen and tried all is java script to try and fix it, but I can't. 

Can someone just help me?  Tell me exactly what to paste where and what to change, etc.

My site is www.landscapedesignerlosangeles.com

It's the second page, there's a "transparent" PNG across the big image at the top of the page. Shows up as a grey line in IE. I know it can be fixed!!! 

I just can't figure out the specifics.

Thanks!


----------

